# Compaq Notebook Presario 1500, Series PP2150



## firstjos (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello Guys,

Please anyone may help me - My Compaq Notebook was stolen for some 2 months and recently I was able to retrieve it. By then - the worst had happened - 

My notebook came with Windows XP Home Edition - but had now been formatted and re-loaded with WinXP Professional. The notebook was bought in the Airport in one of my trips to USA last year.

All the CDs have also gone - I am interested in getting a Recovery CD to bring my Notebook back on course - Can anyone help by sending a copy of the Recovery CDs to my email on *[email protected] *  - I will copy same and burn on my CD to make a new copy and use same to reload my Notebook to its original state.

Or does anyone have a better alternative please?

Johnson


----------



## Mcevelyn (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi, Just call your local compaq dealer and request for the restore cd. You will get it at a cost of course rather than to request people to send you a copy.

Mc


----------



## ILIACO2006 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Mr/mrs
I Need Driver Vga Notbook Compaq Pp2150 
What Do I Do 
Thank You For Your Cooperation


----------

